

Ask HN: VoteOther - gremlinsinc

So, I was thinking I - or somebody should build an app to encourage people to vote for Congressmen&#x2F;Senators that are NOT entrenched in their ways - - e.g. vote the other party, independent, or something --find some way to FIRE everybody in Washington and get a WHOLE new class of people in there - people who aren&#x27;t bought and paid for by lobbyists..<p>Would this work?<p>Features : Signup - and everyone in a locale picks who they will vote for who has never been in Congress before. The person w&#x2F; most votes is the collective choice for the area and everyone is asked to vote for that person - anyone new is good especially if independent.
======
27182818284
Bottom line is that you need a _world-changing secret-sauce_ , not just an
app.

On one hand you're dealing with people that have infrastructure like
[http://awsofa.info/](http://awsofa.info/), world-class poker players, and
child-savant-data scientists working for them,

On the other hand you have excellent (legal) gerrymandering done that makes
some believe it will be very difficult to significantly change the House until
2022 (first election after the Census) The people in those locales are going
to pick the same type of people and that was the plan.

